# Geschützte Ordner



## beyerservice (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

die Funktion Geschützte Ordner und Geschützte Ordner Benutzer unter Webseiten funktioniert bei mir überhaupt nicht.

Wie kann ich den Prozess überprüfen und den Fehler beheben?

1. Ich lege einen Ordner an, gebe den vollen Pfad an und bestätige
2. ich lege einen Benutzer für den Speziellen ordner an, vergebe ein Passwort, und bestätige.
3. die Warteschlange füllt sich mit 2 Einträgen, wird nach wenigen Minuten geleert und nichts ist passiert (weder bekomme ich eine Passwortabfrage, noch sehe ich irgendwo eine .htaccess-datei, in der der Eintrag steht.


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2013)

Schau mal bitte hier:

Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------



## beyerservice (20. Juli 2013)

Danke. 
Ich hatte zwar zuerst den Web-Pfad angegeben, aber dann wohl nicht darauf geachtet, ob der Cron-job durchgelaufen ist. Ab da hatte ich immer den vollen Pfad (also ab /var... angegeben. Das war halt falsch...
Also für einen einfachen Passwortschutz (wäre übrigens noch cool, wenn man das Members Only in ISPConfig ändern könnte) muss der Pfad ab dem Webroot angegeben werden. Der Rest wird von ISPConfig erstellt (Sonst hat man wie ich /var/www/kunden/kunde1/web1/web/var/www/kunden/kunde1/web1/web/ordner)


----------

